# Halloween SCARE GLOVES w/pictures



## fabianc (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys since Universal Studios has not announced their pickup auditions yet I am starting to go ahead with my Halloween Haunt and my first prop that I built is something that I have been wanting to build for 2 years now. Scare gloves. These things are simply awesome. They give good scares and create a loud obnoxious sound that is sure to give anyone a good scare. Here are some pictures and I will be shooting a video for it soon.

http://picasaweb.google.com/fabiancorrado/HalloweenScareGloves#

Feedback please and does anyone else use these or want to use these? I highly recommend.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

What are scare gloves? I think I need to see that video you were talking about to understand.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah....I'll bite....what are they?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i've seen gloves like that before, correct me if Im wrong but their built to be electrified so they arc when touched to metal like a fence.

*edit* looked it up, their also are made with steel and flint on the palm and finger tips so they spark when rubbed on concrete


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

At Universal Studios, as well as other haunt attractions, they have people that wear kneepads and "scaregloves" and as the actors slide across the ground to scare people, the gloves spark as toymaker mentioned, which adds to the scarefactor.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

neat concept


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a pair that I built a few years ago. Only difference is that mine have a couple Medium sized washers glued to the palms. the added washers help with sliding, also they provide more contact surface when banging on walls, floors ect. Washers add a litte more weight so iadding them is kindof a win - lose situation.


----------



## fabianc (Aug 25, 2009)

As some have mentioned you can use these for sliding. Since I don't plan on sliding I didn't put any washers or anything like that but may add some later if I think it will amp up the noise factor. These are primarily used at Knotts Scary Farm here in Southern California. I have never seen them used at Universal though maybe their slider uses it. 

I will be shooting the video most likely tomorrow night so hopefully I can get it up this weekend.


----------

